# Scorpion or milltek



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey people
I'm sure it's been posted on here before but I'm lazy 
I'm looking for a rear box for the tts as the standard one I find does'nt really sound of anything and would like one of the titanium systems but with a 10 week old baby draining my savings that might need to wait a year
So at the moment I am looking at either the scorpion or the milltek both seem about same price 
Also not sure about res or non res have no plans on changing cat or down pipe at this moment
Let me know what you people think.
Unfortunately stuck on guernsey I can't really get to hear one in the flesh so only got you tube to go by


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had both and TBH the Scorpion one build quality is ALOT better, Ask HUGY as he has my old one as I now have the Ti System a work of art, so I would go for the Scorpion one every time now TBH


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you've got the money has to be Scorpion


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

robokn said:


> I have had both and TBH the Scorpion one build quality is ALOT better, Ask HUGY as he has my old one as I now have the Ti System a work of art, so I would go for the Scorpion one every time now TBH


Hi robokn 
I was planning on maybe the scorpion ti exhaust at a later date but will probably try and get over to a meet at some point in the future for a listen before spending that much
I assume both types you had we're non resonated


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Scorpion.

They do a steel version too


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> If you've got the money has to be Scorpion


Hey patrizio
You have a milltek listed on your car you not impressed
Or have you seen both to make a good comparison,are we talking for quality or sound


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

My Scorpion system is great.
The quality is first rate and the sound from the non res is lovely.
Also frees up a bit more power


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

hugy said:


> My Scorpion system is great.
> The quality is first rate and the sound from the non res is lovely.
> Also frees up a bit more power


Hi hugy
Cheers for the input,are we talking loud
Looking at the pictures online I'm guessing you could by the resonated section separate if I found it too loud


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Kinnard said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > My Scorpion system is great.
> ...


When driving on the motorway at the (legal) speed,Its not intrusive.
But when accelerating hard its nice and deep.
I was a little wary of buying the non res system but I'm glad I did as I dont think the res system would sound much better than the oem one.
You can of course buy the resonated part seperate if you find its too loud but I dont think you will.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Resonated is around the OEM sound level with both the scorpion and the milltek. Get the non-res.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Scorpion non res it is, thanks for your help guys


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kinnard said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got the money has to be Scorpion
> ...


I had a limited budget to get my TTRS up to Stage 2, at the time a full new Milltek race exhaust system came as an opportunity to me at a price I couldn't refuse so I opted for that as it kept things within budget. Never heard a Scorpion exhaust in the flesh but I take it as gospel that its very good based on comments on this forum, nonetheless im happy with my Milltek and its completely decat which makes it a real low rumbler which I like. I will try my best one day to get some footage and sound to post up.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to have decat milltek race system.

I now have titanium decat scorpion "sport"system


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> I used to have decat milltek race system.
> 
> I now have titanium decat scorpion "sport"system


Love those titanium pipes they are truly a piece of art, maybe one day if I get a MK3 :wink:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

You won't notice much of a difference in the sound with just a catback. Non res will be slightly louder than OEM, resonated around the same, maybe a little quieter. The real noise increase comes with the downpipe.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I contacted forge and they have no stock of the steel cat backs and said scorpion have told them they are out of stock and it will be four weeks
Four weeks is like a lifetime could have saved for the titanium one by then :lol: 
Damn I hate waiting


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Just thinking about it, is your car mapped?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Just thinking about it, is your car mapped?


No completely standard
Will maybe get it mapped in a year or two if I take it across to the uk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

For me the map always comes first


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> For me the map always comes first


Mate I got stopped for speeding last night,a whopping 37mph 
Recon I got enough power for the minute :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kinnard said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > For me the map always comes first
> ...


Haha I got caught just over a year ago too and had to do the speed awareness course, certainly makes you more wiser and alert once you get caught!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Kinnard said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Just thinking about it, is your car mapped?
> ...


Oh I was just gonna say cause a sports downpipe makes the car sound a lot meatier with the stock backbox plus gives performance gains.

Anyway have a look on eBay there are sellers on there who claim to have the scorpion backbox in stock.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Kinnard said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Good stuff, cheers pal will check that out


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Does sound nice even on a FWD MY2011


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok found one on ebay anyone ordered from roadrunner Motorsport


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Right after just reading the remap thread a few questions 
I was about to order the non res exhaust but am now thinking If I wanted to remap in the future and add a downpipe and sports cat would the non res be too loud as I'm after a nicer sound not too loud 
Also if I add the downpipe will my car have to be mapped or does this just allow the option


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It won't be too loud and yes you do need to be mapped for the downpipe


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> It won't be too loud and yes you do need to be mapped for the downpipe


Ok cheers for your help,I take it looking at your car you would recommend apr for a remap


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep APR seems to be the one to have at the moment


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nah REVO every time, more dealers better support :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Revo's idea of support is telling people their brand new cars are at fault even when they know full well it's their map.

Plus won't be many dealers around if they file for bankruptcy


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ere we go! 
Does that apply to all their maps or just their old ones?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

How much are we talking for a TTS Scorpion Exhaust? 
and How much for MIlteck?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

That was when my 2.0tfsi was mapped to 360hp. Massive flat spot at 5200rpm.

Their TTRS map isn't perfect either on some cars but to be fair every tuner is having some troubles or another with the 2.5tfsi.

Although APR have just updated their ttrs map with 1.8 bar boost and its said to fix all issues.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Never had an issue with REVO at all, TBH more than happy with them and not sure where the rumour of bankruptcy came from, Not as is APR left the UK in a nice way a few years ago


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Must be from those paycheques that come late 

It's a well known "rumour" now tbh and well stasis-revo group have quite a few legal battles going on in the US last time I checked including a securities fraud investigation by the US government.

http://balancedtruth.files.wordpress.co ... motion.pdf


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think that is long dead that one as it was from last year, no money from REVO to me unfortunately could do with some, this modding game is not cheap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I doubt it's done, more like still the beginning.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Take it no fans of bluefin then,thought that would maybe be the easiest for me as I wouldn't have to take my car across to the uk
And if the dealer wiped it during a service that could become costly


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> How much are we talking for a TTS Scorpion Exhaust?
> and How much for MIlteck?


Place I'm looking at is £560 for the scorpion non res cat back 
And £620 for the milltek non res cat back


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> That was when my 2.0tfsi was mapped to 360hp. Massive flat spot at 5200rpm.
> 
> Their TTRS map isn't perfect either on some cars but to be fair every tuner is having some troubles or another with the 2.5tfsi.
> 
> Although APR have just updated their ttrs map with 1.8 bar boost and its said to fix all issues.


APR updated map is very tempting


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Kinnard said:


> Take it no fans of bluefin then,thought that would maybe be the easiest for me as I wouldn't have to take my car across to the uk
> And if the dealer wiped it during a service that could become costly


I think you are pretty much safe with the 2.0tfsi it's very uncommon on that engine now for stuff be wiped. I always just instruct them to not do any ECU updates anyway.

Otherwise you could always post your ECU in.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> For me the map always comes first


This may be a stupid question.... so take the full Piss if you like.

If I firstly get a remap then I get a new exhaust... do I need the re map to be re mapped?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Kinnard said:
> 
> 
> > Take it no fans of bluefin then,thought that would maybe be the easiest for me as I wouldn't have to take my car across to the uk
> ...


Right I did read about posting your ecu 
Bit scary if that got lost in the post though


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No not a stupid question simple way to do it is

1. Get an Amp :roll: :roll: :roll: 
2. Remap Stage 1  
3. Exhaust Cat back if full system go to 5
4. Down Pipe 
5. Remap Stage 2   
6. FMIC
6. High Pressure Fuel Pump
7. Remap Stage 2+   

The stage one map is good for the exhaust and maybe the IC anything else could do with a bit of fettling


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Are there any sound clips of the Scorpion non res kicking around, would be good to hear?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Kinnard, did you get the Scorpion yet?


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

johnny_hungus said:


> Kinnard, did you get the Scorpion yet?


No mate holding out for a few weeks to see if I can get together the money for the titanium one
But just noticed my brakes look pretty worn so could be a bbk instead at the moment


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Kinnard said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Kinnard, did you get the Scorpion yet?
> ...


What, apart from a little bit of weight, is the advantage of the titanium one? I am considering a Scorpion for my TTS.


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

johnny_hungus said:


> Kinnard said:
> 
> 
> > johnny_hungus said:
> ...


It looks sexy as hell
And I think there is quite a lot of weight saving which is an area I'm kinda looking at at the moment with lighter wheels and brakes too


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Have a look at my build thread as there are pictures on there, sounds fantastic at full chat


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

robokn said:


> Have a look at my build thread as there are pictures on there, sounds fantastic at full chat


Full what?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Full Chat an old Navy term for full throttle sorry :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

robokn said:


> Full Chat an old Navy term for full throttle sorry :lol:


ohhh im so unfamiliar with all these terms :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> Have a look at my build thread as there are pictures on there, sounds fantastic at full chat


I can sure vouch for that after yesterday's on track session 8)


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Are there any sound clips of said exhaust flying around?

The titanium is indeed a nice bit of kit but I just couldn't justify a couple of grand for it. Do you thing the steel version would sound the same?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ask Hugh as he has the SS version

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Hugh? Ways the story? :lol:


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

johnny_hungus said:


> Kinnard, did you get the Scorpion yet?


Got it ordered up today mate 
Unfortunately it's only the stainless version as it looks like I need to sort brakes and tyres out pretty soon
Should be shipping in about a fortnight so will let you know how it is as soon as it gets here


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

johnny_hungus said:


> Hugh? Ways the story? :lol:


Yep.
Sounds quite similar to Robs but remember Rob's on Stage 2 so it will be louder.

When you fit it first it makes a nice sound but as the miles pile on the sound gets louder


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

hugy said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Hugh? Ways the story? :lol:
> ...


Which one did you get mate? I am tempted to get this as my last mod. Ay chance of a sound clip? :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

johnny_hungus said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > johnny_hungus said:
> ...


SS mate.

No sound clip as you really need to hear it under load and on the overrun.
Put it this way,you wont be disappointed


----------



## ants (Feb 7, 2013)

Hugy, is yours a scorpion cat back non res?
I am interested in this myself


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes it is, I am seeing Scorpion this week end so willl try and sort out a group buy if I can


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

ants said:


> Hugy, is yours a scorpion cat back non res?
> I am interested in this myself


Yep.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

robokn said:


> Yes it is, I am seeing Scorpion this week end so willl try and sort out a group buy if I can


Definitely interested in this, keep us posted mate


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to buy Milltek full exhaust(turboback, including hi-flow cat), what is the difference between non-resonated and resonated? It would be nice to hear the differences...and Scorpion sound also.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

robokn said:


> Yes it is, I am seeing Scorpion this week end so willl try and sort out a group buy if I can


Rob am there this Sunday and I'am thinking of a cat back, none res. So I will come and have a look on there stand, take it from there.

If Akrapovic did a systerm it would be a no brainier, if you have never heard of them, they make all the moto GP exhaust and are thought of as the very best.
Strangely ATM they only do one for the TTS, all the rest are for R8's, work of art.

http://www.akrapovic.com/en/Automot...8-4866-9b2e-fa8c2cdb4ae9&DisplayName=Audi TTS

Have a look at the photos.
Or a R8 vid
http://az79640.vo.msecnd.net/akrapovicbppmultimedia/2174b0a049374b6182f5d94577becde3.mp4

Boxer. OMG at the sound
http://az79640.vo.msecnd.net/akrapovicbppmultimedia/eb7ff00f7cb542f38fad78f965b83af3.mp4


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Akropovic would deffo be the no brainer. As in you have no brain to pay their prices for a bit of metal.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Group buy is on just need some names prices to follow tomorrow once I have confirmed with Scorpion

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Group buy is on just need some names prices to follow tomorrow once I have confirmed with Scorpion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Good work Arthur (Daley that is)


----------



## ants (Feb 7, 2013)

Good work, Im up for one!!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> Group buy is on just need some names prices to follow tomorrow once I have confirmed with Scorpion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Intersting to see what kind of discount you can get Rob.
How did Inters go?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It was pretty good didn't go up the strip as the heat was killing the turbo cars. Found a new product I want race ramps pics to follow, jacks the car up looks awesome, Hugh you fancy coming over ED38 a few of us could be a good week end

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

robokn said:


> It was pretty good didn't go up the strip as the heat was killing the turbo cars. Found a new product I want race ramps pics to follow, jacks the car up looks awesome, Hugh you fancy coming over ED38 a few of us could be a good week end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


You mean those plastic wedge type things that go under the rear wheels to lift the back end up?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

robokn said:


> It was pretty good didn't go up the strip as the heat was killing the turbo cars. Found a new product I want race ramps pics to follow, jacks the car up looks awesome, Hugh you fancy coming over ED38 a few of us could be a good week end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


You mean those plastic wedge type things that go under the rear wheels to lift the back end up?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes mate that's the ones very impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

These 





































Rob we will have to work our magic over the coming week!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

makes a nice showpiece of the car, I like


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

robokn said:


> Group buy is on just need some names prices to follow tomorrow once I have confirmed with Scorpion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Nice one, but for which pipe?


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

I was thinking of replacing mine, would the scorpion be better than this? http://www.goapr.co.uk/products/apr_exh ... 5tfsi.html

My stock one not stop rattling on low revs its drives me crazy, its that pin that holds the flap for the other side, does all that come off when you replace? ta


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> It was pretty good didn't go up the strip as the heat was killing the turbo cars. Found a new product I want race ramps pics to follow, jacks the car up looks awesome, Hugh you fancy coming over ED38 a few of us could be a good week end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Possibly away at that time but I will let you know soon.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Yes it is, I am seeing Scorpion this week end so willl try and sort out a group buy if I can


Any word back from Scorpion for the price? Was your old one on the car I saw at the weekend a resonating or non?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not yet BUT I have left my phone at home and cannot access my emails from work, it was a non resonated I think


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I am looking to drop the cash onto a Scorpion exhaust in the next week or so, so am keen to get the right one for my TTS. Can you tell me the exact one you have on yours Hugy? I notice there are some on eBay at reasonable prices, so may gomfor one of those but unsure as to which one...How do the pipes look coming out the back? Are they chrome sleeved?

Do you have the half system Monaco tailpipe non-resonated?

TIA


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hugh has a non res exhaust


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

johnny_hungus said:


> I am looking to drop the cash onto a Scorpion exhaust in the next week or so, so am keen to get the right one for my TTS. Can you tell me the exact one you have on yours Hugy? I notice there are some on eBay at reasonable prices, so may gomfor one of those but unsure as to which one...How do the pipes look coming out the back? Are they chrome sleeved?
> 
> Do you have the half system Monaco tailpipe non-resonated?
> 
> TIA


How much have you seen the. Going for on e bay?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

illingworth22 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking to drop the cash onto a Scorpion exhaust in the next week or so, so am keen to get the right one for my TTS. Can you tell me the exact one you have on yours Hugy? I notice there are some on eBay at reasonable prices, so may gomfor one of those but unsure as to which one...How do the pipes look coming out the back? Are they chrome sleeved?
> ...


£562 delivered mate


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

Well it arrived today so I managed to get it fitted to the best I could on my own
Looks really well made,also am glad I went for the non res version as I'm not sure it's any louder than the standard box 
Will take a few more pics from underneath on the weekend as It needs a few slight adjustments


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice 8) 
And btw its way louder than stock


----------



## Kinnard (Sep 17, 2012)

hugy said:


> Very nice 8)
> And btw its way louder than stock


Cheers hugy
Have to do a few adjustments on it today as one side sticks out further than the other 
Also have a slight leak on the adapter 
To be fair it is louder than stock,only remembered yesterday that I had done the flap mod so was comparing it to that


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Kinnard said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice 8)
> ...


Mine was also sitting a little farther out on the left than the right.
You just need to make a slight adjustment to the hanger height on the right.
Another tip is to use Loctite 5920 copper gasket maker.(Halfords stock it).
Its way better than any other exhaust sealant as its flexible.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

This is an interesting post as I have just been thought all this.

The cat back Scorpion simple did not fit and after speaking to Milltek they said they had done no work on the MY11 TT and told me it well might not fit and not to buy one.

So if your thinking of a cat back for a MY11 FWD , you might want to think again.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well if it don't fit I am sure the guys at Scorpion will make it fit! They also need to know about it not fitting. I was thoroughly impressed with there setup!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes they gave me the option to goto them for the DAY and they would make it fit.

Think about it.....I did and thought no. It should fit as easy as the OEM did when fitting it back on. Why should I spent another day so they can "make" it fit.

The shots I see off the fit on the TTS looks just how it should have fitted out of the box. O well.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine fitted no issues at all, if you speak to Shaun the manager I am sure he will ensure that you are indeed a happy customer, they have offered to make it fit, a day is probally to extreme and it may well be less than BUT at least tey have offered


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Mine fitted no issues at all, if you speak to Shaun the manager I am sure he will ensure that you are indeed a happy customer, they have offered to make it fit, a day is probally to extreme and it may well be less than BUT at least tey have offered


Agreed... They told me it would take an hour to fit mine so I went for the mandatory Bacon Sandwich and saw my car ready about 30 mins later!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Mine fitted no issues at all, if you speak to Shaun the manager I am sure he will ensure that you are indeed a happy customer, they have offered to make it fit, a day is probally to extreme and it may well be less than BUT at least tey have offered
> ...


Res or non res Richard?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

hugy said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Non! Hugh, as per the advise of Shaun


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

You made the right choice


----------

